# *ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We just got a call from a breeder who wants to turn in 4 dogs........They dont even attempt to find these dogs a home.....Its like they have used them for there purpose and its time to throw them away..... At least they called us.. *SIGH*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So these are adult dogs that are past their prime in the breeders eyes?? If so Ugggghhh is the right word! Breeders like that need to be exposed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That breeder should be shot. Those dogs have done nothing wrong except stopped making money for them. They should be ashamed, but like you said at least they called you. I wonder if they can be reported to the AKC. I dont really know about all that stuff, but they are not responsible people.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

That is so sad


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There BYB and the last 2 adult dogs we took from a breeder, we so afraid , every time we approached them to take them out they would soil themselves. For the 2 weeks of them being there, our trainer had us working with them , then they went to a foster home and within 6 months they were totally different dogs and got adopted.....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Apparently they were just in it for the money......


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

All I can say is people are disgusting...and I wonder how their families will treat them when they are old!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

UGH.........
thank God they're coming to you!!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> That breeder should be shot. Those dogs have done nothing wrong except stopped making money for them. They should be ashamed, but like you said at least they called you. I wonder if they can be reported to the AKC. I dont really know about all that stuff, but they are not responsible people.


People like this SHOULD be turned into AKC...AKC will ban them from registering any more dogs but that of course will not stop them from producing more...
Poor babies...Thank goodness they called you and did not take them elsewhere...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What worthless shitheads (the people)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep, worthless is right. Sometimes I wonder how these people sleep at night. Their viewpoint of dogs is obviously different than ours...we see the dogs as a part of the family and a pet...they see them as 'just a dog'....BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Breeder...*

I've always heard THAT any respectable, caring, breeder has the first right of refusal in their contract, so if for any reason you cannot keep the dog at any point in his or her life, they will take the sweetie back.

We have bought 2 Samoyeds in the past 21 years, I really am rather ashamed to admit that, as I am truly commited to "rescuing" as well, with my rescued Golden Retriever, and a rescued female Samoyed I've had in the past, but both breeders had contracts that read, "if for any reason you have to surrender this dog, we want it back!!!!

This breeders should be ashamed at themselves and so should the people that deserted these babies!!:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

This is a sad, sad world. The fact that they are MAKING MONEY, says a lot about their breeding practices. Anyone who makes a living at it, is even worse.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr that makes me so angry!!! They show these dogs no affection and they want to get rid of them once they stop making them money...........its so cruel and WRONG!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Why or why do these people breath and give me a bad name.

Hooch


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Why or why do these people breath and give me a bad name.
> 
> Hooch


I'm hoping you're not the same as "them"...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'm hoping you're not the same as "them"...


Just my point we all get lumped into the same category cause we all have dogs that retire. Mine just live out their days with me.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Just my point we all get lumped into the same category cause we all have dogs that retire. *Mine just live out their days with me*.


Love it...


----------

